# [Network+Keymaps] VMWARE Gentoo

## esa

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré une image VMWare Gentoo sur le NET que je fait tourner sur Win XP.

ICI : http://bagside.com/bagvapp/

Il y a une image Gentoo 2008.

Je peux la lancer , mais :

 - ma carte réseau n'est pas reconnue : ma carte physique est : Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller.

 - le clavier est en US.

Je ne suis pas expert et je n'arrive pas à corriger cela.

- J'ai essayé un modprobe e1000, mais sans succès...

- j'ai mis FR dans Keympas, mais aucun changement...

Je pense, que je ferai mieux de faire ma propre image VMWare à partir du CD Minimal.

MAIS, je me pose une question....Si je décide de donner mon image à quelqu'un , il risque de se retrouver dans le même pbm, cad pas de reconnaissance de sa carte réseau qui sera différente de la mienne.

D'ou la question : Comment faire pour que VMWare force ne carte STANDARD qui sera toujours reconnue par Gentoo ?

Ou alors, comment corriger ce pbm ?

Un grand merci pour votre aide   :Smile: 

Eric

----------

## esa

J'ai eu un peu plus de chance et trouvé pour la carte réseau ( pas encore pour le clavier ).

Suite à un dmesg, j'ai vu :

 *Quote:*   

> e1000: 0000:00:10.0: e1000_probe: (PCI:66MHz:32-bit) 00:0c:29:80:3b:de
> 
> e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
> 
> udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2

 

Question : Pourquoi, eth0 devient eth2 ?

Donc, j'ai lancé dhcpd eth2

Ensuite, le réseau est OK.

Que dois je faire, pour que cela soit automatique et plus lancé dhcpd eth2 ?

Merci

Eric

----------

## loopx

 *esa wrote:*   

> Question : Pourquoi, eth0 devient eth2 ?
> 
> Donc, j'ai lancé dhcpd eth2
> 
> Ensuite, le réseau est OK.
> ...

 

Hello, 

Au début, la Gentoo à probablement détecté 1 carte réseau avec 1 mac. Puis tu as du changer la carte dans VMWare, plusieurs fois. Avec udev, il y a persistence des cartes réseaux => c'est probablement pour ca que tu as 3  cartes réseau (eth0 -> 2). Il y a moyen de modifier cela, c'est ici : /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. A toi de virer les deux premières et de renomer la dernier en eth0.

Si tu veux automatiser le DHCP, il faut configurer le fichier "/etc/conf.d/net" comme il faut et créé un lien symbolique (/etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0 pour créé le service).

Sinon, pour ton problème de carte, à toi de sélectionner la même carte d'une installe à l'autre, ou alors, tu fais en sorte de rendre les modules des différentes cartes compilés et disponible pour pouvoir les prendres en comptes (il faut modifier et recompiler le kernel ...).

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

Le doc gentoo (la version Anglaise est plus récente mais tu auras déjà pas d'info surtout que tu test un ancienne version de gentoo)

Gentoo c'est quand même fait pour apprendre au niveau de l'install d'un linux en ligne de commande ou tu apprends différente commande essentiel comme chroot ...

Si tu as le temps et es motivé install carrement sous vmware ...

Sinon pour ton problème de clavier regarde ds /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

